# .wmv to .bik



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2009)

I can't find anything on google.. I need a program that can convert .wmv files to .bik format.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2009)

If anything can do it, it would be RAD Tools:
http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm

You might have to convert the WMV to another format (like AVI) before RAD Tools will take it.  You can use Windows Movie Maker to perform that conversion.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If anything can do it, it would be RAD Tools:
> http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm
> 
> You might have to convert the WMV to another format (like AVI) before RAD Tools will take it.  You can use Windows Movie Maker to perform that conversion.



Wow thank you! Worked great. Now I can make my own L4D backgrounds


----------

